# Pulse App Final Before Deletion



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Well, I'm still having problems with the Pulse app.  When I select an article and go to the web page to see the entire article, it says that I must be a subscriber to the source, such as the Wall Street Journal.  Don't know about you, but headlines don't really mean much to me without the underlying data.  I've tried their help forum, but after submitting my email and password, unique only to their site, they say I can't log in.  

Well, I"ve tried.  This app came pre-installed on my Fire.  I've spent a bunch of time trying to use it and can't seem to get it going so I'm ready to dump it and look for an alternative.  Pulse users please help me out here.  Thanks!


----------



## KingAl (Feb 21, 2011)

There's nothing wrong with Pulse. the WSJ is a subscription based website.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Shastastan said:


> Well, I'm still having problems with the Pulse app. When I select an article and go to the web page to see the entire article, it says that I must be a subscriber to the source, such as the Wall Street Journal. Don't know about you, but headlines don't really mean much to me without the underlying data. I've tried their help forum, but after submitting my email and password, unique only to their site, they say I can't log in.
> 
> Well, I"ve tried. This app came pre-installed on my Fire. I've spent a bunch of time trying to use it and can't seem to get it going so I'm ready to dump it and look for an alternative. Pulse users please help me out here. Thanks!


As KingAl says, the problem is not with Pulse, but with the news sources you've picked (at least in the case of the Wall Street Journal). Pulse is not a way to acccess subscription only data. When I tap on "Go to full article," which takes me to the WSJ website, it clearly says "To Continue Reading, Subscribe." (And the WSJ online has been subscription-only as long as I can remember.)

Are there other feeds you're having difficulty accessing?

On the other hand, other new sources such as the New Yorker, Time Magazine, USA Today and the Atlantic allow full access.

It also can access your Google Reader feeds if you wish.

Betsy


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> As KingAl says, the problem is not with Pulse, but with the news sources you've picked (at least in the case of the Wall Street Journal). Pulse is not a way to acccess subscription only data. When I tap on "Go to full article," which takes me to the WSJ website, it clearly says "To Continue Reading, Subscribe." (And the WSJ online has been subscription-only as long as I can remember.)
> 
> Are there other feeds you're having difficulty accessing?
> 
> ...


Well, that makes sense. Still, it seems to that Pulse has caused my confusion because they added WSJ as a feed item. I won't use the word "misleading" but it's confusing. I've always like the news reporting of the WSJ, but not enough to subscribe without a need for the financial stuff. I'm also trying another app, "News360", but I think I like the Pulse format slightly better. I do like the idea of having some main news sources all in one place. I just don't seem to have time to read a daily newspaper from cover to cover anymore. If someone has a better idea of another news summary app, please chime in here.

For now, I'll continue to see if I can get one of these app fine tuned enough for my personal wants and needs. Thanks for your comments and keep em coming.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah, it's stupid that they'd use a subscription-required source in their news feeds.   I'm sure there are still some people who actually pay to subscribe to some of those single-site services, but I'd bet they're a minority.

I've used News360 on my Playbook tablet, I'll be interested to see how Pulse is on my soon-to-be-arriving Fire.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I look at it as they put in a starter set of popular news sources.  There are people who subscribe (like my sister-in-law.)  They can be removed if you don't want them.  (And it's entirely possible WSJ and others paid for placement in the hopes that someone would subscribe  )).

To edit the pages, tap on the little gear on the left side of the header on the home page, above the word "HOME."  You'll see your pages.  Tap on the X to remove a feed.  Add a feed to the page by tapping on the "+" at the bottom.  You can press and hold a feed to drag it to anothr page.

To add your Google reader feeds, tap on the plus on the bottom of any page.  One of the tabs at the top will be Google reader.  You'll need to give Pulse your Google reader feeds...

Betsy


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks, Betsy.  I understand better and appreciate your patience.  I don't know anything about Google reader.  I've learner to add and delete feeds and understand Pulse better now.  Actually, it's pretty cool.

Stan

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

Interesting, I'm not a subscriber of the WSJ (haven't been for at least 10 years) but the Pulse app lets me pull up their articles.  I tried it with 3 different articles after reading this and they all worked


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Couple things, even on the WSJ, they have some articles available for the public.  But also, the article comes up on the website, but it's a synopsis, to read the full article on those, there's a "subscribe button."

Can you give me the headline on an article that worked for you so I can see what happens on my device?  Maybe you got a bonus!  

Betsy


----------

